# D.O.D. T-bones



## Puff1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Since the fires of hell have gravitated up here where I live. I decided to do some D.O.D. ("direct over driveway") T-bones.
I checked the temp before I slapped 'em on, flavored with Kosher salt and fresh ground pepper, 2 min. each side!













A little pasta salad, some beans with chopped up left over Tri-Tip and a dip in the above ground pool, and life is good ....very, very good :grin:



 :grin:  :grin:  :grin:  :grin:


----------



## Captain Morgan (Jul 16, 2006)

very nice Puff!  Beef!  It's whats for dinner!


----------



## Woodman1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Looks like shoe leather.......


----------



## wittdog (Jul 16, 2006)

You are the man Puff...I hope you waited an hour after you ate before you went swimming... :grin:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Woodman said:
			
		

> Looks like shoe leather.......


You were looking at your ass :!:


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 16, 2006)

Chuckwagoncook said:
			
		

> You do live in a Van down by the Detroit river?  Saves on wood consumption... =D>  :grin:
> 
> Good lucking steaks , thanks fro picking a clean spot on the drive, not over that big a$$ oil slick left by the Harley.... :star:  :itsok:


The old one leaks  And no I don't have a fro :razz:  At least not on the driveway :!: The oil from a Harley would be an added flavor =P~


----------



## Cliff H. (Jul 16, 2006)

That can replace the term " hot enough to fry an egg on the sidewalk" :grin:


----------



## Bruce B (Jul 17, 2006)

Is that some type of new mosaic brick pavers on the patio there...got kind of a southwest color scheme going there. Very stylish for south Warren. :grin:  :grin:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Jul 17, 2006)

:grin: That's awsome Puff.


----------



## Finney (Jul 17, 2006)

Good looking steaks, Puff.


----------



## chris1237 (Jul 17, 2006)

Steak looks great! =D> It was hot as hell here too on Sunday.


----------



## Puff1 (Jul 17, 2006)

Bruce B said:
			
		

> Is that some type of new mosaic brick pavers on the patio there...got kind of a southwest color scheme going there. Very stylish for south Warren. :grin:  :grin:


That would be the "chipped paint hillbillious" great looking stuff huh?


Note to self, paint the patio #-o


----------

